# who HASN'T been bombed???



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I see all these multiple threads and multiple bombs and it got me to thinking.....who HASN'T been bombed yet????

I know I haven't......and would like to see others who haven't as well, so maybe we can start an "I've not been bombed" bombing or some such!!!!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

This would be a great thread. I am actually behind as usually on the bomb awards. I will try to get them done as soon as possible. I think there are like 25 that I have not given awards to that have had award request.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> I see all these multiple threads and multiple bombs and it got me to thinking.....who HASN'T been bombed yet????
> 
> I know I haven't......and would like to see others who haven't as well, so maybe we can start an "I've not been bombed" bombing or some such!!!!!!:whoohoo:


Good idea, but I think if we are going to start a list of people who haven't been bombed yet the person should also say whether or not they have sent any bombs out...one of the best ways to get bombed is to attack first


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Good idea, but I think if we are going to start a list of people who haven't been bombed yet the person should also say whether or not they have sent any bombs out...


vERY tRUE!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Exactly, I have not myself been bombed but I haven't sent any bombs either so I don't really expect to be bombed nor would I really consider myself derserving at this point. Someday perhaps but not yet.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Stogie said:


> vERY tRUE!


HAH! Stogie had the CAD-Dude's typical CAPS-LOCK turned on!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry caps lock!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAH! Stogie had the CAD-Dude's typical CAPS-LOCK turned on!


Jut saw it and thought the same thing.... lol

I do that all the time


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

A dead giveaway for a draftsmen/designer.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

I am bombless on this site, but not quite homeless. Sent a couple (sorta).


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually, I've sent a few bombs, but never been bombed. And you, slraiders, when are we sitting down for a cigar?


No one bomb me, I just want some attention.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm bombless...I also haven't bombed either. So it's a wash. Soon my friends soon.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

I haven't, but I'm sure I will at some point


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

copenhagen said:


> No one bomb me, I just want some attention.


LMFAO!!!

You just name the time and place, bro and we shall smoke!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

I haven't been bombed yet. However, a bomb will be going out to some unsuspecting victim tomorrow. I just have to pick who's the lucky victim.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

*bombed*

I have not been bombed yet. What is a cigar bomb anyway?

:biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> I am bombless on this site, but not quite homeless. Sent a couple (sorta).


Sort of...? You pipe bombed my ass... if not working so much lately and if my "pos" computer would print out postal labels instead of giving me errors I would have bombed many people by now.

This saturday there will be a semi-wave with another wave to follow the Saturday or Sunday after... I may be behind but I have not forgotten... not going to say who will get hit or with what but...

With that said, if anyone has a new computer they are not using and wish to send it to me for some cigars, let's work a deal so I can get back on track with bombing runs...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Stogie said:


> This would be a great thread. I am actually behind as usually on the bomb awards. I will try to get them done as soon as possible. I think there are like 25 that I have not given awards to that have had award request.


I'm not even bothering with the bomb award requests. I know I'm bombin the hell out of people


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Ran this by Stogie before I posted it. 

------

I like the idea of this thread. The only reservation I have (feel free to tell me to zip it) is that we should make sure that recipients are at least 18 years old. The culture here encourages folks to join up and chat, and everyone is welcome. But sending cigars to some of the new folks who are unknown to us or others from this or other boards might be a bit risky. Anyone can join up and say they are 18 or over. Sending cigars to kids under 18 is a violation of the law and could leave the board open to liability. Try to have a reasonably good idea of who you are sending cigars to before mailing out the package.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

copenhagen said:


> Actually, I've sent a few bombs, but never been bombed. And you, slraiders, when are we sitting down for a cigar?
> 
> No one bomb me, I just want some attention.


Let me tell ya folks, this man can sure as hell lay down a smack or two! Knocked me for a loop!

Hmmmm... I see you got your addy in there now Jared. Good man... 

CD


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I have yet to be bombed. My mailbox is still in one piece.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Ran this by Stogie before I posted it.
> 
> ------
> 
> I like the idea of this thread. The only reservation I have (feel free to tell me to zip it) is that we should make sure that recipients are at least 18 years old. The culture here encourages folks to join up and chat, and everyone is welcome. But sending cigars to some of the new folks who are unknown to us or others from this or other boards might be a bit risky. Anyone can join up and say they are 18 or over. Sending cigars to kids under 18 is a violation of the law and could leave the board open to liability. Try to have a reasonably good idea of who you are sending cigars to before mailing out the package.


i have a confession.........im 12!!!! mwuahahahah jk! the army doesnt let 12 year olds in!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> i have a confession.........im 12!!!! mwuahahahah jk! the army doesnt let 12 year olds in!


Hey D - I gotta hand it to you... you're very mature for your age. I would have guessed 15. :elvis:


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Hey D - I gotta hand it to you... you're very mature for your age. I would have guessed 15. :elvis:


:nerd: It's in muh blood!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I haven't been bombed yet and haven't sent any as of yet. But, I'm participating in the upcoming tasting panel and will ship out my first one soon. I can't wait to send a bomb south of the border and blow the crap out of the mailbox of one of my American brothers. :whoohoo:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Does the PIF count, if not I have not yet been bombed nor have I bombed anyone although I have two set in my sites for hopefuly this week


----------



## Lopaka (May 8, 2007)

I haven't been bombed nor ask to be. 

I haven't bombed anyone, but that's because I don't believe in bombs.
























No. I nuke. 
Shock and Awe baby!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I apologize in advance if I offend anyone here, but I've got to say it... At first blush this seemed like a friendly thing to do but I'm starting to have second thoughts. It's starting to sound too much like begging.

My feeling is bomb the guys who are active and add to the board, but don't feel obligated to bomb someone just because they have never been bombed. There might be a reason why some have not received anything. In addition, I can picture the board being flooded with folks who just want to get their name added to a grab bag.

We all want the board to grow, but let's be careful.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> I apologize in advance if I offend anyone here, but I've got to say it... At first blush this seemed like a friendly thing to do but I'm starting to have second thoughts. It's starting to sound too much like begging.
> 
> My feeling is bomb the guys who are active and add to the board, but don't feel obligated to bomb someone just because they have never been bombed. There might be a reason why some have not received anything. In addition, I can picture the board being flooded with folks who just want to get their name added to a grab bag.
> 
> We all want the board to grow, but let's be careful.


 Very well said . I think it is one BOTL giving to another To share not to beg to be nice not becuase you have not been hit yet.


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> i have a confession.........im 12!!!! mwuahahahah jk! the army doesnt let 12 year olds in!


Really, I thought they let anyone in.

(Unashamed inter-service taunt  )

Also, sent one, but not received yet. Not begging, I only sent one because I ran out of room in my insufficient humi, and the recipient was the rare person who seemed more of a newb than me.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> I apologize in advance if I offend anyone here, but I've got to say it... At first blush this seemed like a friendly thing to do but I'm starting to have second thoughts. It's starting to sound too much like begging.
> 
> My feeling is bomb the guys who are active and add to the board, but don't feel obligated to bomb someone just because they have never been bombed. There might be a reason why some have not received anything. In addition, I can picture the board being flooded with folks who just want to get their name added to a grab bag.
> 
> We all want the board to grow, but let's be careful.


I agree Shelby. That is why I added that people posting that they haven't received one should also say if they sent any out.

If you want to be bombed then send some out...plain and simple. If they are good BOTL's you are targeting they will return fire at some point.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm actually sorry I started this thread. I have bombed and it is STILL an anonymous one, which is kinda what I thought it was all about. Random acts of kindness....I didn't want this to become a 'begathon' or having to list your targets. I mentioned it because it seemed like it was a pretty small group of people who were basically 'trading bombs', and I thought seeing who hasn't would be a great way to 'share the wealth' as it were.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

The one trap that must be avoided is the development of the dreaded cliques.

If there are only "x" number of folks bombing the crap out of each other, then participation of the existing members and the joining of new members will slow to a crawl. I've seen this happen on another board, it aint pretty.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

xavier_chino said:


> Does the PIF count, if not I have not yet been bombed nor have I bombed anyone although I have two set in my sites for hopefuly this week


You bring up a good point...

For those with no itrader ratings jump in on the PIF get a point or two under your belt, you get to experience a selection of another PIF'ers cigars! And it's fun knowing you have a package on the way yet not knowing what you are getting!


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> I apologize in advance if I offend anyone here, but I've got to say it... At first blush this seemed like a friendly thing to do but I'm starting to have second thoughts. It's starting to sound too much like begging.
> 
> My feeling is bomb the guys who are active and add to the board, but don't feel obligated to bomb someone just because they have never been bombed. There might be a reason why some have not received anything. In addition, I can picture the board being flooded with folks who just want to get their name added to a grab bag.
> 
> We all want the board to grow, but let's be careful.


my thoughts exactly. it's not about how many bombs you send out. it's the reason behind the bomb. whether you're good friends or someone is going through a hard time or someone is looking for some smokes that you can acquire. i see all these bombs going out and I have to wonder if they're doing it for those little award icons under their name.

the "I haven't been bombed thread" should be named "Please send me free cigars", because that's essentially what it is. Everytime I recieve one, it means something because I actually know the person and they are giving out of the goodness of their heart.

i also don't agree with taking pictures of the bombs. if i have a good friend on here and want to send some really nice sticks too and they post a picture up and the next guy i bomb doesn't get the same quality, feelings get hurt.

i don't want to see bombing become part of your social status. then it becomes to be expected of and looses the meaning.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

chefchris said:


> my thoughts exactly. it's not about how many bombs you send out. it's the reason behind the bomb. whether you're good friends or someone is going through a hard time or someone is looking for some smokes that you can acquire. i see all these bombs going out and I have to wonder if they're doing it for those little award icons under their name.
> 
> the "I haven't been bombed thread" should be named "Please send me free cigars", because that's essentially what it is. Everytime I recieve one, it means something because I actually know the person and they are giving out of the goodness of their heart.
> 
> ...


Well said Cristobal. 
It is about paying it forward or back. Revenge is sweet, sweet bliss. It makes me feel great to BOMB a unsuspecting BOTL. Hell, if I go a week without sending one out I feel bad. Chris is right it is all about sending a bomb to someone who has done something good and deserves it, or "asks" for it in a way. Hell, I bomb people for things they have done on the forum, bombed me, gave me advice I needed, etc. Bombs are the way to thank a BOTL, or get sweet revenge. Simply put!!!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Well said Cristobal.
> It is about paying it forward or back. Revenge is sweet, sweet bliss. It makes me feel great to BOMB a unsuspecting BOTL. Hell, if I go a week without sending one out I feel bad. Chris is right it is all about sending a bomb to someone who has done something good and deserves it, or "asks" for it in a way. Hell, I bomb people for things they have done on the forum, bombed me, gave me advice I needed, etc. Bombs are the way to thank a BOTL, or get sweet revenge. Simply put!!!


Right. Fostering a culture of sharing and generosity is a good thing, but fostering a culture of entitlement is something quite different.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Very interesting topic! I really like discussion on this. The members shape the board so this is very good to talk about.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> I agree Shelby. That is why I added that people posting that they haven't received one should also say if they sent any out.
> 
> If you want to be bombed then send some out...plain and simple. If they are good BOTL's you are targeting they will return fire at some point.


I'm sorry I have to disagree. Bombing is an act of kindness and generosity, it should never be done with the intention of getting something back. That's playing tit for tat.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

cigarman said:


> I'm sorry I have to disagree. Bombing is an act of kindness and generosity, it should never be done with the intention of getting something back. That's playing tit for tat.


I agree....Sorry I didn't mean to imply that the primary reason to send out a bomb is so that you will get one back. I only meant to say that from my experience on cigar boards it will most likely lead to getting bombed back. But you are correct you should never expect that to happen when you send one out...


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

After i replied to this message, I reallized it might come across as begging. As we speak I am putting together two bombs. My only concern about sending out a bomb, is that they enjoy the cigars.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Can we all stipulate on this that those who have posted that they haven't been bombed aren't begging. I didn't post up here so that somebody would see that I haven't been bombed. I posted just because I haven't.


----------



## Lopaka (May 8, 2007)

My address isn't in my profile for a reason. I don't expect a bomb to come my way. If you really want to bomb me, you are going to either have to do your homework or know someone. I have bombed people before and I have never asked for anything in return. I don't want anything in return. In my happy world, you want to make me "happy". 

Here is the solution

1. Please, enjoy what I send you. 
2. If you really need to "pay" for it...send a bomb to someone else.

Also, I agree with some here. On most boards it's a general rule not to post a picture or list contents of a bomb. If I bomb person X with one thing and person Y with something else. There is a reason why I did it. I don't want people to get upset because I didn't send them a rare cigar or a particular brand. 

IMHO, if you are bombing to get a bomb back from someone else. Then you are doing it for the wrong reason. 

All cigar smokers I have ever meet never do something to expect something back. 

When I was deployed a bud of mine (who also smokes) brought 150+ cigars with him and I just had about 10. We believed we were going to be able to pick some up at our deployed location. Where we were, cigars were not the "in" thing. Only one shop sold them and at outrageous prices. When I ran out, he hooked me up with about 12 Cigars without a second thought and told me if I need more to let him know.

When I was at a bar with a few buds, a friend saw me smoking my Cigars and said they wondered what it was like. I gave them my last Romeo y Julieta (and last Cigar) without second thought. They asked how much, and I told them Cigar smokers never ask for money, we just ask that you enjoy .

I've said it once and I'll always say it 1000 times, smoking a Cigar is a wonderful relaxing hobby, smoking with a bud makes it 100+ more rewarding!

Lopaka


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

Lopaka said:


> My address isn't in my profile for a reason. I don't expect a bomb to come my way. If you really want to bomb me, you are going to either have to do your homework or know someone. I have bombed people before and I have never asked for anything in return. I don't want anything in return. In my happy world, you want to make me "happy".
> 
> Here is the solution
> 
> ...


Hey Lopaka ... I like you.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

I am still in my fall-out shelter, as no bombs have fallen upon me yet.

Still waiting down there(here) and am running out of canned goods.

HaHa
Danny


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Lopaka said:


> My address isn't in my profile for a reason. I don't expect a bomb to come my way. If you really want to bomb me, you are going to either have to do your homework or know someone. I have bombed people before and I have never asked for anything in return. I don't want anything in return. In my happy world, you want to make me "happy".
> 
> Here is the solution
> 
> ...


That is so true brother, so well spoken.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I think there are some really good points in this thread. We wish to never have cliques here. My whole reasoning in making the rule of "Bomb someone" was so that I could keep track of the members who had completed the tasting panel. It is easy for me to see before I send out the next tasting panel to a person that they have already completed one and bombed someone. Those icons help me out alot when doing packages. If I do not see a little bomb symbol and I know the person was allready in a panel then it throws a flag to me that they did not folloe through with the guidelines of the tasting panel. Which are as follows.



Stogie said:


> Alot of people have been asking how much does it cost to participate in the tasting panels. I will handle all of the shipping cost to get you the cigars that you are doing a review on. What I ask is that you help to grow the forum in the right way so here is what you can do for CigarLive.com
> 
> *For every member that takes part in a tasting panel and is shipped the cigars to do a review on the member must fullfill two things.*
> 
> ...


Believe me when I say that I do everthing I can to make everyone feel welcome. What is amazing is to see everyone else take it upon themselves to do the same. We want to build a community and it does not need to be at record speeds it just needs to be quality.

I can not make everyone happy but I can try my hardest. Singlemalt I really think this thread is a good way for me to gauge which direction we need to go.

One more thing! At this time I have 45 request for bomb awards that I have not added the icons. This is my fault and I will do them as fast as I can. This may be why it looks like some people have never been bombed when they actually have.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Lopaka said:


> Also, I agree with some here. On most boards it's a general rule not to post a picture or list contents of a bomb. If I bomb person X with one thing and person Y with something else. There is a reason why I did it. I don't want people to get upset because I didn't send them a rare cigar or a particular brand.


If X or Y are upset that you sent them differet cigars than the other. They shouldn't be in this hobby anyways. This isnt about getting your feelings hurt or you think you "deserve" just the same or more than others. This hobby is about making friends, trading thoughts, and enjoying whatever cigar you happen to have at that moment.



Lopaka said:


> IMHO, if you are bombing to get a bomb back from someone else. Then you are doing it for the wrong reason.


100% Agree'd! Bombing isn't about getting something back, its about bestowing a gift upon somenoe in hope's they will learn from your bomb and maybe enjoy a great smoke or two or a few. I also look at a bomb as a way to enjoy a smoke together. We are spread out all over the country that we cant just up and run next door and sit down and have a smoke with our fell BOTL/SOTL.



Lopaka said:


> I've said it once and I'll always say it 1000 times, smoking a Cigar is a wonderful relaxing hobby, smoking with a bud makes it 100+ more rewarding!
> 
> Lopaka


I wish I could always enjoy a smoke with a fellow BOTL/SOTL!


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I totally agree with what Lopaka has written. I want to recognize Stogie and his efforts to ride herd on this collection of charachters. I understand why he does it, and it's a good way to see if someone is signing up for the tasting panels and just hording them.
I have been around the block a few times in my life and am never not amazed at the camaraderie that sharing a cigar brings. People from such divergent walks of life all of a sudden become related, become friends, sharing their cigars, their libation of choice, more importantly, their time, their stories, pieces of themselves.
Maybe I am naive in this way, perhaps a touch altruistic. I never thought those who posted that they hadn't been bombed were begging. And, to those of you who bomb, without expectation, you show the true colors of the cigar community and I applaud you.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> I totally agree with what Lopaka has written. I want to recognize Stogie and his efforts to ride herd on this collection of charachters. I understand why he does it, and it's a good way to see if someone is signing up for the tasting panels and just hording them.
> I have been around the block a few times in my life and am never not amazed at the camaraderie that sharing a cigar brings. People from such divergent walks of life all of a sudden become related, become friends, sharing their cigars, their libation of choice, more importantly, their time, their stories, pieces of themselves.
> Maybe I am naive in this way, perhaps a touch altruistic. I never thought those who posted that they hadn't been bombed were begging. And, to those of you who bomb, without expectation, you show the true colors of the cigar community and I applaud you.


Well said Scott! And I think this thread really helped to bring out some important issues that needed to be discussed.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Very good points made by Shelby, Chef, and Lopaka. I enjoy the enthusiasm regarding bombs on this forum, but I'd hate to see them loose their meaning because of threads like this one.


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

This is a very thought provoking thread, and I agree that several good points have been made. For me personally the Awards showcase on this site is the only thing I have felt ambivalent about. I like the look and feel here in all other respects and think a fine job of building a community has been done so far, so my comments should not be taken as a "bash" of any type, and the siimple fact that I am posting this indicates that I feel comfortable enough to state my opinions without fear of a "slap-down".

A bomb, imho, is one B/SOTL's desire to share his love of the leaf with another by exposing them to sticks that they may not have smoked before....or maybe they can't afford to purchase regularly.....or maybe its a hidden gem....or maybe I just LMAO at one of their posts. Whatever the prompt for the bomb, the intent of sharing is constant and no "award" should be expected. From time spent on the board, it becomes evident quickly who does, who doesn't, who has the means and who doesn't, just as it does with who contributes and who doesn't.

To draw a parallel here, suppose that I wished to make a donation to a hospital that is building a childrens wing and if I give them $500 I get my name on a brick placed in the front entrance......for me, the fact that I gave the $ is enough....I don't want the brick. But, if my ability to utilize the hospitals facilities, or the quality of the service I received used the brick as a criteria......would I give the money FOR the brick? 

Bottom line, when I bomb someone the note that I include will ask that the B/SOTL only thank me with a post to the site...no photos....and no request for an award for me. I don't plan on participating in any of the blind review panels, though it sounds fun, simply because future participation is predicated on sending a bomb....which should be something I want to do.....not a "have-ta".

Just my .02.....thanks for letting me be a member here.

Jamie


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for being honest Jaime! I only made it a rule to bomb someone because people kept asking what they could do for the site since I was paying the cost of getting the cigars shipped to everyone. I am open to ideas of better ways to grow the excitement of the board. I just though bombs flying everywhere would really get people involved and not just forget about us or doing the blind review.


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Thank you for being honest Jaime! I only made it a rule to bomb someone because people kept asking what they could do for the site since I was paying the cost of getting the cigars shipped to everyone. I am open to ideas of better ways to grow the excitement of the board. I just though bombs flying everywhere would really get people involved and not just forget about us or doing the blind review.


You're welcome Daniel, and let me say thanks for providing a site where opinions can be expressed without fear of retribution. I will continue to participate , and in fact I am participating more and more here each day as I become more comfortable.

I understand your motivation for the stated rules of the blind review panel. The postage fees you are absorbing are certainly significant and your generosity in doing so should be acknowledged. I simply think that individuals who participate on the site just to "get-somethin-for-nothin" are easily identified over time as are perpetual moochers, trolls, and just general jerks........in a pool of diamonds, the coal is easily identified.

Perhaps contests could be run to obtain membership on the panel, or a rotating panel of established members, or some such method could be devised specific to the blind tasting panel.....I highly doubt if the volume of bombs would be affected by removing the requirement. But this is a decision for you, your moderators, and the community at large....I am just one guy and my overall participation on the site will not be affected, whatever happens with this specific issue.

Jamie


----------

